# تقنية رائدة لمعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي(تقنية mbbr )



## Aleya (30 أغسطس 2009)

أعزائي المهندسين:

منذ أكثر من عام بدأت العمل مع شركة مختصة بالخدمات البيئية وتطبق تقنية الغشاء الحيوي المتحرك mbbr لمعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي والصناعي( وهي تقنية نرويجية سويدية) وقد قدمت عدة محطات في منطقة الخليج العربي , لقد تعرفت على هذه التقنية وزرت عدة محطات صغيرة وكبيرة وصدقت حينها أن هنالك فعلا تقنيات رائدة في مجال معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي حيث لم أضطر للإستحمام بعد تلك الزيارات كما كان يحدث عند زيارتنا لأي محطة معالجة في بلدنا الأم تعمل بالحمأة المنشطة.

لذلك ها أنا أدعو المهتمين بدراسة هذه التقنية وتطبيقها في بلداننا العربية لما توفره من مساحات ومشاكل في التشغيل والصيانة تجعلها كما قال الأوربيون عنها (سحر تقنيات المعالجة).
إنني مستعدة لتزويدكم بكل المعلومات اللازمة عن هذه التقنية وأتمنى من كل قلبي أن تجد هذه التقنية حقها وطريقها في المنطقة العربية.

يهمني أن تبقى مساحاتنا خضراء
ولكم شكري وتقديري


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ممكن توضح لنا هذا الموضوع اكثر


----------



## Aleya (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز عبد الرحمن لقد وضعت الموضوع في قسم الهندسة الكيميائية 
آسفة على هذه اللخبطة


----------



## الساحر (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ...........


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (2 سبتمبر 2009)

لا لخبطة ولا حاجة ولا يهمك
بارك الله فيكي


----------



## اوس علوان (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكر لك وسوف اذهب الى منتدى الهندسه الكيمياء


----------



## hamadasaid (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن توضيح يا باشمهندسه


----------



## الساحر (3 سبتمبر 2009)

نحن نرحب بكي هنا في الطاقات المتجددة


----------

